# Red Sky Mods



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

I am happy to say that I have a new Wooden Mod on it's way from the US of A!

It is a Red Sky Mod Cruiser.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## soonkia (13/6/14)

Really stunning - congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am happy to say that I have a new Wooden Mod on it's way from the US of A!
> 
> It is a Red Sky Mod Cruiser.
> 
> ...



Stunning Rob  

Now you just need this one and your wooden mod collection will be complete  (Joking!!! Please dont fine me )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stunning Rob
> 
> Now you just need this one and your wooden mod collection will be complete  (Joking!!! Please dont fine me )
> View attachment 6349



LMFAO. I'd so buy that! Just for shock and awe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stunning Rob
> 
> Now you just need this one and your wooden mod collection will be complete  (Joking!!! Please dont fine me )



OK the next person that posts a picture of a wooden winky (or any other willy picture) is going to be fined eight million rand!


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

this is a rubber duck picture...


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> this is a rubber duck picture...



Welcome to the family @PeterHarris! That infraction just cost you an Elephant! You can pay your admission of guilt (and being a pig)  fine right here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/




And kudos to @Alex because I see he paid his fine from this morning already! What a good boy and welcome to the family Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the family @PeterHarris! That infraction just cost you an Elephant! You can pay your admission of guilt (and being a pig)  fine right here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/
> 
> View attachment 6353
> 
> ...


paid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> paid



Oh what a good boy! As the fine was eight million rand you only need to pay another R7,999,980.00 more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Congrats on your new vape to be @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

